# Fancy dress night



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well it was fancy dress night at the last puppy class this evening! The exercise was all about how well our puppies can take handling. A bottle of wine was up for grabs for the best dressed handler. I won!! ........ok, well I was the only fool to dress up! Oh well, at least I entered into the spirit of the session!










Karen xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Karen that's brilliant!!!
X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! That is AWESOME! I love it!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it!!! Freaking awesome!!! I want a Tiger costume for Betty!!!

x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

10 out of 10 Karen! :twothumbs:

Can't believe you were the only one who dressed up - enjoy the wine!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen I wasn't expecting that .. excellent .. 

I am smiling at my laptop again.. he will know I am on the cockapoo crazy forum


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh Karen you both look fantastic  we must do fancy dress at the olympics


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

it's amazing what we'll do for a bottle of wine!! :first: lol. Brilliant.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

A well deserved bottle of wine .... enjoy! You both look fab.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I think you'd win the 'most looks like their dog' competition too!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

:twothumbs: Brilliant


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! There's a thought Janet! 

I got the onesies from Primark ...... I butchered a child sized one for Basil and the rest of the family are arguing over who is going to wear the adult tiger suit. They're very snugly.

Yes, I'd obviously do anything for a bottle of wine! Shame it was rose. I'm a red wine girl usually.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it! Well done Karen 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! You both look fab and well done for winning the wine! xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done to you and you deserve the wine:first:


bah humbag to all the others who didn't bother


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant, I didn't realise there was a dog in the small costume to begin with, thought you were holding a toy! I need to wake up!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Karen you have just made my day. I wondered what you were holding and realised it was your pup. I am actually laughing out loud and face paint too. Wish I was at your puppy class!!
10 out of 10!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That made me smile so much 
We must have fancy dress at the olympics ...


----------

